# THis interior is IS PHAT, same with exterior



## 93caprice (Dec 30, 2003)

check it


----------



## Boy Wonder (Nov 27, 2003)

nothing special


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

i agree nuthin special...just cuz it became popular with rich famous ppl and "normal" ppl wanna live the high life by putting it in the cars....id rather have a perfect stock impala interior


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

factory would look better in my opinion.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 26 2004, 08:14 PM
> *factory would look better in my opinion.
> [snapback]2170452[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

where's the good part to this install? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

Its done tastefully...nice avatar...


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i will say the job on the seats isnt bad at all.....not what i would go for but i wont hate on that at all because its clean work and isnt overdone... the top on the other hand gets a :thumbsdown:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

I like it is crunk


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Aug 29 2004, 11:07 PM
> *I  like it is crunk
> [snapback]2179151[/snapback]​*



I'm gonna get crunk in the club...what!!!


----------



## thetruthc32 (Jun 20, 2004)

louis vuitton is played out now though


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 3 2004, 09:15 AM
> *I'm gonna get crunk in the club...what!!!
> [snapback]2190620[/snapback]​*





YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!</span> :biggrin:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

:thumbsdown: gay


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

ya the interior isnt to bad, but its nothing special like everyone else said, and the top is nasty they should have stoped after the interior


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

swap meet louie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 3 2004, 07:17 PM
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHH  !!!!!!!!!!!</span>    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2191976[/snapback]​*


*OKAAAAAAAAAAYY!!!!!!!*


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 5 2004, 02:06 PM
> *OKAAAAAAAAAAYY!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2195156[/snapback]​*


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 5 2004, 12:06 PM
> *OKAAAAAAAAAAYY!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2195156[/snapback]​*


WHAT!


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Sep 6 2004, 10:04 PM
> *HUH ??*


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

Iinterior looks tight....really clean work...dont sweat the people talking shit cuz those are the same people that wouldve been saying..."oh damn thats tight as fuk" if it was some cheap ass crush velvet(which is very played out)


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 10 2004, 07:18 AM
> *Iinterior looks tight....really clean work...dont sweat the people talking shit cuz those are the same people that wouldve been saying..."oh damn thats tight as fuk" if it was some cheap ass crush velvet(which is very played out)
> [snapback]2206170[/snapback]​*


it's played out like my aunt's fruit cake. some rapper did it, now a buncha people wanna do it like it's never been seen before. I've seen every designer fabric done every which way. show me something I ain't seen yet


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Sep 10 2004, 08:53 PM
> *it's played out like my aunt's fruit cake. some rapper did it, now a buncha people wanna do it like it's never been seen before. I've seen every designer fabric done every which way. show me something I ain't seen yet
> [snapback]2208147[/snapback]​*


whats the difference between people using designer material and the people doing crush velvet or vinyl...ive seen sum ni99az post up some boring looking interior just two tone vinyl and people have said...dam that looks good as fuk..that tight... :uh: when to me looked pretty plain. and so what if every-1 is using designer material.... evry-1 else here uses cheap ass crush or cheap vinyl!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Sep 11 2004, 03:04 PM
> *whats the difference between people using designer material and the people doing crush velvet or vinyl...ive seen sum ni99az post up some boring looking interior just two tone vinyl and people have said...dam that looks good as fuk..that tight... :uh:  when to me looked pretty plain. and so what if every-1 is using designer material.... evry-1 else here uses cheap ass crush or cheap vinyl!!!
> [snapback]2209142[/snapback]​*


I'm using neither, I went with blue camo just because NOBODY has done it yet, and if they did it hasn't been done to the point of needing to go away


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Sep 10 2004, 09:53 PM
> *it's played out like my aunt's fruit cake. some rapper did it, now a buncha people wanna do it like it's never been seen before. I've seen every designer fabric done every which way. show me something I ain't seen yet
> [snapback]2208147[/snapback]​*


 Not trying to argue with anyone BUUUUT, desinger interiors and tops have been around way longer than people have been rapping about them I ve seen an original Gucci Coupe Deville and LV offered a done up Lexus. I even had an E class benz with LV seats and headliner in it in 1999, and it came in the car. Oh yeah a few guys beat you on the Camo thing its common in Florida and New Orleans


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 16 2004, 07:07 PM
> *Not trying to argue with anyone BUUUUT, desinger interiors and tops have been around way longer than people have been rapping about them I ve seen an original Gucci Coupe Deville and LV offered a done up Lexus. I even had an E class benz with LV seats and headliner in it in 1999, and it came in the car. Oh yeah a few guys beat you on the Camo thing its common in Florida and New Orleans
> [snapback]2223259[/snapback]​*


true, some of the high end places do offer LV and Gucci in special edition cars, but when you're using it for everything under the sun, then it's lame to do

I've never seen anyone do camo, and the camo I'm using isn't the old camo, it's the new digital camo that the Marines use for our utility uniform, which you can't get your hands on unless you're Marine or Navy. Let's see them Sunshine boyz top that


----------



## big jose (Dec 4, 2002)

looks hot...very classy...and i lik da top :thumbsup:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 16 2004, 07:07 PM
> *Not trying to argue with anyone BUUUUT, desinger interiors and tops have been around way longer than people have been rapping about them I ve seen an original Gucci Coupe Deville and LV offered a done up Lexus. I even had an E class benz with LV seats and headliner in it in 1999, and it came in the car. Oh yeah a few guys beat you on the Camo thing its common in Florida and New Orleans
> [snapback]2223259[/snapback]​*


I belive u . there was one on Ebay. Oh and also if that is case then iced out necklaces are too. No big daimond or none of that. I mean to many people are haters. HOw in the fuk it is played out . Give me one reason.


----------



## big jose (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Sep 18 2004, 05:36 PM
> *I mean to many people are haters. HOw in the fuk it is played out . Give me one reason.
> [snapback]2227804[/snapback]​*


it isnt...wen it first came out people(ignorant lowriders) said it was gay and ugly... more and more people did it so now dey say "its playd out"... wen i can easily say 13s n juice r playd out :uh: but den id n as ignorant as dem


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big jose_@Sep 18 2004, 08:12 PM
> *it isnt...wen it first came out people(ignorant lowriders) said it was gay and ugly... more and more people did it so now dey say "its playd out"... wen i can easily say 13s n juice r playd out  :uh: but den id n as ignorant as dem
> [snapback]2227988[/snapback]​*


yew didnt hav 2 say much of anythang 2 proove dat, werd


----------



## big jose (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 18 2004, 08:09 PM
> *yew didnt hav 2 say much of anythang 2 proove dat, werd
> [snapback]2228068[/snapback]​*


 :uh: doushbag


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big jose_@Sep 18 2004, 07:12 PM
> *it isnt...wen it first came out people(ignorant lowriders) said it was gay and ugly... more and more people did it so now dey say "its playd out"... wen i can easily say 13s n juice r playd out  :uh: but den id n as ignorant as dem
> [snapback]2227988[/snapback]​*


when the high end car makers did it, I can understand that. when Master P did it, ok. BUT, when everyone under the sun starts doing it because it's the newest trend, then there's a problemo. it's not the fact of doing it, it's the fact of doing it all the same way with no differences in the technique. 13's and juice are a little different because some use gold, some use silver, some use powdercoated, some use a mix of all options.


----------



## big jose (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Sep 19 2004, 07:32 AM
> *when the high end car makers did it, I can understand that. when Master P did it, ok. BUT, when everyone under the sun starts doing it because it's the newest trend, then there's a problemo. it's not the fact of doing it, it's the fact of doing it all the same way with no differences in the technique. 13's and juice are a little different because some use gold, some use silver, some use powdercoated, some use a mix of all options.
> [snapback]2228933[/snapback]​*


but the same can b said 4 designer gutts... some do just headliner n small parts...some do inserts...some do pillow lineing inserts...some do everything wit it.... same as u said 4 lowriders.. i was just sayin most lowriders r not open 2 the idea of designer gutts cuz its more "hip" wit high ryders. but ur right i didnt mean 2 say lowriders r playd out i was just tryin 2 make it an example 2 prove my point


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big jose_@Sep 19 2004, 11:01 AM
> *but the same can b said 4 designer gutts... some do just headliner n small parts...some do inserts...some do pillow lineing inserts...some do everything wit it.... same as u said 4 lowriders.. i was just sayin most lowriders r not open 2 the idea of designer gutts cuz its more "hip" wit high ryders. but ur right i didnt mean 2 say lowriders r playd out i was just tryin 2 make it an example 2 prove my point
> [snapback]2229201[/snapback]​*


you're also right. I've seen burberry in low lows in Florida, like I've seen crush velvet in Escalades, my theory is build what YOU want. I may not like something, but I'm not the one paying for it, so my opinion ends when you tell me to shut the fuck up.

like with my new project, a 1994 Chevy Suburban dressed outside like an Escalade but interior like a Marine's closet. some say it's stupid, but until they pay for it, it don't matter to me


----------



## big jose (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Sep 19 2004, 12:50 PM
> * my theory is build what YOU want.
> [snapback]2229363[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I knew we'd be able to agree sooner or later


----------



## big jose (Dec 4, 2002)

but ur not gettin da last werd....lol hahaha


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yes I will, just wait and see


----------



## big jose (Dec 4, 2002)

lol...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

LAST WORD
































WORD!!!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 18 2004, 07:09 PM
> *yew didnt hav 2 say much of anythang 2 proove dat, werd
> [snapback]2228068[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## unkuthz (Dec 8, 2003)

id rather spend the casholla I could have spent on the LV elsewhere on my ride. Could probably rebuild the whole drivetrain for the amount spent on that.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

true, but hey, he built it like that, it's nothing new, but hell, let him enjoy it like that a little


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Its one of those situations where "It looks tight.....in your car" LOL


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 7 2004, 05:19 AM
> *Its one of those situations where "It looks tight.....in your car" LOL
> [snapback]2274015[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

